# You are not too old to start training



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

Commonly-asked question.

The answer is, no, you are not too old to start training.

If you want an excuse to not train, use whatever excuse makes you feel better about your decision.  But no, age is not a determining factor.

Age can limit how much time you have left in your life to master your art.  It can rob you of certain physical abilities like balance, flexibility, and in some cases, speed and strength.  But it cannot stop you; it can only impede your progress.  That means it's harder; not impossible.

Here's an example.

Still kicking (and punching) at 67, retiree finds 'lifestyle' in martial arts

*Still kicking (and punching) at 67, retiree finds 'lifestyle' in martial arts*
_Patrick Anderson , panderson@argusleader.comPublished 7:00 a.m. CT May 22, 2017 | Updated 9:52 a.m. CT May 22, 2017
Sioux Falls Del Donaldson started taking Taekwondo classes four years ago after retiring from Sioux Falls Seminary. He earned his black belt last month. 
_​Your "I'm too old to start now" excuse is invalid.  If you want to train, train.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2017)

Yes, but am I to old to start writing about being to old to start training at my age 

There is a gentleman at the Aikido dojo that my youngest goes to, I think he is now 72.

In his early 60s he decided to start training Aikido at 70 he was eligible to get his black belt and the organization was going to allow him to get his black belt, without testing, because of his age. It was dependent on his sensei and if he approved the black belt rank for this gentleman. HIs sensei fully believed he was qualified and gave him the option. I give him a lot of props because he went for the test, and they were not going to easy on him just because he was 70 at the time. He did great, passed and is still training Aikido


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 24, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes, but am I to old to start writing about being to old to start training at my age
> 
> There is a gentleman at the Aikido dojo that my youngest goes to, I think he is now 72.
> 
> In his early 60s he decided to start training Aikido at 70 he was eligible to get his black belt and the organization was going to allow him to get his black belt, without testing, because of his age. It was dependent on his sensei and if he approved the blat belt rank for this gentleman. HIs sensei fully believed he was qualified and gave him the option. I give him a lot of props because he went for the test, and they were not going to easy on him just because he was 70 at the time. He did great, passed and is still training Aikido



That's awesome!  We have several students in our dojo who are in their mid to late 70s.   One is a third dan black belt.  He is still formidable.


----------



## JR 137 (May 24, 2017)

You can be too old.  If you're trying to get into the "tiny tigers" or "little dragons" programs and you're over their age limit


----------



## Danny T (May 24, 2017)

Never too old.
Have a gentleman (79) who began with our Kickboxing/MMA Workout Class about 3 months ago. Twice a week for a couple of weeks then went to 3 times a week and about a month ago he joined our BJJ class so is now training 5 classes a week.
Those who workout do so because they want to...for those who don't want to any excuse will do.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2017)

The oldest student I have ever had was 84.  Still an inspiration to me today!


----------



## DanT (May 24, 2017)

All of my Sigongs continued to practice daily until the day they died. Three of them died in their late 90's, 2 died in their late 80's, and one is still alive.


----------



## Jenna (May 25, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Commonly-asked question.
> 
> The answer is, no, you are not too old to start training.
> 
> ...


I would endorse what I read as your intent here and but I think some time the people that would ask this question perceive their value as an older person lie solely in their experience.. I think the answer to this question therefore not maybe as simple as "no you are not too old.."??

Maybe to reply with questions can clarify more.. only because no two people are alike in their own view of their self you know?

A person ask me this question I would ask.. In this martial arts (or any other) situation, even going back to the start and being beginner whose experience count for less and who is by others rightly seen to know little about this, can you be content knowing your value and self-worth do NOT lie in your experiences and knowledge and but lie intrinsically with you as a person?

If you are content within your self to be be this know-nothing beginner in this situation then your age -all other things being equal- ought not to impede your progress in this or any other endeavour whatsoever.. 

If, conversely, you believe your value and worth is not intrinsic and but only lie in your accumulated knowledge and experience of some field of endeavour then yes, perhaps your own perception of your age could indeed be a stall point.. both in this martial art and in other stuff too.. 

my point.. older people have value not for what they know.. they have value because people life have value.. I do not like to see older people think they are only useful for one thing for what they know about stuff.. every person have value.. #rantnotrant..


----------



## jobo (May 25, 2017)

its a difficult question, the aging process is inevitable,but also not universally applied, some people can keep a good level of fitness well into their 60s even 70s. Others are very worn out and prematurely old in their 40s. Just holding up octogenarians as proof that anyone can do it. Is wrong a lot of people can't do it at a much younger age than that.

there is also a difference between people who have practise d martial arts for a life time and can carry their fitness and flexability in to old age and people who have let themselves go who want to try and get their fitness back in their 50s or 60s. I speak from experience that starting at a low base in your 50s is an extremely long and pain full experiance.

it takes about 8 times as long to get from point a) to point b) in your 50s as it does in your twenties. So if you can go from very unfit to quite fit in 6 months in your 20s your looking at 4 years to make the same journey in your 50s . Mean while the aging process is still continuing and you are loosing the gains you have already made at an increasingly faster rate, meaning you have to train harder and harder just to stand still


----------



## Pepsiman (May 25, 2017)

I've read about older people going into martial arts and it's always cool to see anyone (young or old) wanting to take up martial arts. Heck, I once heard about a woman in her 70's going into weightlifting!

I think that elderly people should of course be careful as to what art they decide to learn, depending on how strong/healthy they are; each person is different, after all, but older martial artists need to be more mindful of resting and recovery. If they take this in mind, and pace themselves properly, I don't see why not.

I see go for it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 26, 2017)

When I wrote this, I was thinking mostly of the people who come here from time to time and ask if they are too old, too heavy, too out of shape, too this or too that to begin martial arts training.  It is my opinion that such requests stem not from a desire to receive encouragement but from a desire to be able to make an excuse to oneself.

In other words, when they ask "Am I too old?" what they are really saying is "Please tell me I am too old so that I won't feel so bad about myself not doing this."


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2017)

Pepsiman said:


> I've read about older people going into martial arts and it's always cool to see anyone (young or old) wanting to take up martial arts. Heck, I once heard about a woman in her 70's going into weightlifting!
> 
> I think that elderly people should of course be careful as to what art they decide to learn, depending on how strong/healthy they are; each person is different, after all, but older martial artists need to be more mindful of resting and recovery. If they take this in mind, and pace themselves properly, I don't see why not.
> 
> I see go for it.



She is in her 80s









Bill Mattocks said:


> When I wrote this, I was thinking mostly of the people who come here from time to time and ask if they are too old, too heavy, too out of shape, too this or too that to begin martial arts training.  It is my opinion that such requests stem not from a desire to receive encouragement but from a desire to be able to make an excuse to oneself.
> 
> In other words, when they ask "Am I too old?" what they are really saying is "Please tell me I am too old so that I won't feel so bad about myself not doing this."



OK...you're to old


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 26, 2017)

TRue dat your never to old to start training there  this guys his 56 and his a yellow belts


----------



## Headhunter (May 26, 2017)

Thing is age is not a factor but the things you develop with age are...for example if as you get older your knees get really screwed up then yeah that could stop you training. My old man was a karate guy for years but he had to stop eventually because his knees got screwed up


----------



## JR 137 (May 26, 2017)

There's no shortage of excuses to not do something.  Pick the most convenient one and be done with it IMO.

Or get out there and do it.  Forget about people telling you you're too anything.

Disclaimer:  Unless of course we're taking about absurd things like trying to be a T Rex, a 6'5 300 lb jockey, a 5'2 110 lb NFL lineman, etc.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> There's no shortage of excuses to not do something.  Pick the most convenient one and be done with it IMO.
> 
> Or get out there and do it.  Forget about people telling you you're too anything.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Unless of course we're taking about absurd things like trying to be a T Rex, a 6'5 300 lb jockey, a 5'2 110 lb NFL lineman, etc.



OH MAN!!!!! you mean I CAN'T be a T-Rex that is also a Jockey...... you are the crusher of dreams


----------



## JR 137 (May 26, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> OH MAN!!!!! you mean I CAN'T be a T-Rex that is also a Jockey...... you are the crusher of dreams



Sorry.  But I guess someone had to tell you eventually.

I took the T Rex idea from the movie Stepbrothers


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Sorry.  But I guess someone had to tell you eventually.
> 
> I took the T Rex idea from the movie Stepbrothers



As a kid, I was not liked by a few teachers who said to the class you can be anything you want to be..... my immediate (and standard) response was...well what if I want to be the Queen of England.....what then.... they really were not prepared for me nor did they much like me 

Ironically, years later, my first wife researched my family and found out through Frederick William I of Prussia I was related to the Queen of England.


----------



## jobo (May 26, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> As a kid, I was not liked by a few teachers who said to the class you can be anything you want to be..... my immediate (and standard) response was...well what if I want to be the Queen of England.....what then.... they really were not prepared for me nor did they much like me
> 
> Ironically, years later, my first wife researched my family and found out through Frederick William I of Prussia I was related to the Queen of England.


what a bummer, that like being one number off in the lottery, she gets a 60th of all the land on earth and you got ?


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2017)

You are not too old to train.

However, your twin brother, that could be another story.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 27, 2017)




----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> As a kid, I was not liked by a few teachers who said to the class you can be anything you want to be..... my immediate (and standard) response was...well what if I want to be the Queen of England.....what then.... they really were not prepared for me nor did they much like me
> 
> Ironically, years later, my first wife researched my family and found out through Frederick William I of Prussia I was related to the Queen of England.



I was that guy in school too.  Now that I'm a teacher, I love it when it comes back to me.  And my students know it.


----------



## Pepsiman (May 31, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> She is in her 80s



Was thinking about another lady, though I don't remember her name. That's still pretty hardcore, though.


----------



## hilly1981 (Jun 25, 2017)

I think keeping active in mind and body for as long as possible is beneficial. In fact I can see myself training more when I retire from work although that's a while away yet (I am now 36).


----------



## jobo (Jun 26, 2017)

hilly1981 said:


> I think keeping active in mind and body for as long as possible is beneficial. In fact I can see myself training more when I retire from work although that's a while away yet (I am now 36).


well it is no doubt, but at 36you have little idea how difficult it may be to do MA training in your retirement years

there are serious difficulties with your hormonal balance to over come, and having the mental state to push yourself is also difficult. That said its a lot easier to maintain fitness in to your twilight years than it is to regain it, if you lose it, but still by no means,easy when your body is in a constant,state of decay


----------

